# New lights, new reds



## Likuid300 (5 Nov 2013)

Increased iron to 1ppm also


----------



## Tom Procko (11 Nov 2013)

How do u work out u raised the iron tk 1ppm? Can u fill me in i have a 350L tank i dose 70ml of micro and macro. But never got to grips with the iron i brought lol...help us.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Likuid300 (11 Nov 2013)

It's an estimate. I'm using CSM+B and adding a pinch of fe to raise the ppm a little extra.


----------



## Oskar (11 Nov 2013)

Beautifull aquarium and a well made red, congratulations


----------



## dan4x4 (14 Nov 2013)

you really have some good colouration there, what method of dosing are you using with your iron? is it in substrate or are you adding it as liquid fert or both?


----------



## andyh (14 Nov 2013)

Looking great


----------



## Likuid300 (15 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the kudos 
I'm using dry ferts EI method on the heavy side, like for a 60g instead of 40. I'm always overdosing by a few pinches here or there. I don't have a set routine really because I forget so I err on the side of surplus.


----------

